# Hochtaunus-Tour MTB Club Beinhart 09.08.



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. August 2009)

Hallöle,

nach wettertechnischen Schwierigkeiten im Juli, versuchen wir es am nächsten Sonntag nochmal mit unserer Hochtaunus-Tour..... Startzeit und Teffpunkt wie gehabt, lediglich das Wetter wird diesmal besser!!!!! :



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ...und wieder einmal ist es soweit, die diesjährige *Hochtaunustour* des *MTB-Club-Beinhart* steht an.......
> 
> Diesmal im Angebot: ein Mix aus bekannten und neuen Trails rund um Feldberg und Co.  Angepeilt sind ca 40km /1100hm (Tempo- und Fahrtechniklevel 2), das kann sich im Laufe dieser Woche durch Reifungsprozesse noch etwas verändern .
> 
> ...



Arachne und ich freuen uns schon!!!!

LG Marion


----------



## TH64 (3. August 2009)

Hallo Marion,

ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenkkopf (3. August 2009)

hallo marion,

dann sind wir zweite und dritter

gruß zara


----------



## Hasehern (3. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann nehme ich Platz Nummer vier.

Gruß


Markus


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme auch mit in den Hochtaunus!


----------



## prodigy (3. August 2009)

Hallo Marion,
ich komme auch mit - freue mich schon 

Gruß, Uli

#6


----------



## Mr.Cube (3. August 2009)

Hallo Marion,

ich komme gerne noch mit #7

Viele Grüße
Armin


----------



## matthias2003 (3. August 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei!
#8


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. August 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder mit 1 Mitfahrer dabei: diesmal wirds hoffendlich Sonnig und heiß

Wer von Mainz mit Radeln möchte: Treffpunkt Mainz, Theodor Heuss Brücke, auf dem Bückenkopf auf der Rechten, Hessichen Seite um 8:20 Uhr. Siehe:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...sspn=39.592876,67.763672&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## Tweety (3. August 2009)

Hallo Marion,
Uwe ist uns gerade mit Platz 9 und 10 zuvor gekommen. Wenn bei 11 Schluss ist, kämen wir mit dem Tandem. Wenn es zwei Gruppen gibt, würden wir "single" dabei sein.
Freuen uns drauf,
liebe Grüße
Birgit


----------



## mathias (4. August 2009)

Es wird ja bestimmt 2 Gruppen geben
Zwei Plätze bitte 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. August 2009)

Hallo an alle,

(bis auf's Wetter) alles wie beim letzten Mal.....es wird also ne zweite Gruppe geben!!!! 

Wir sehen uns Sonntag!!!!  

VG Marion


----------



## Luzie (4. August 2009)

Hallo Marion, 

das du am Sonntag noch die Energie hattest, ins Forum zu schreiben, ist beeindruckend 

Dann meld ich mich mal für die 2. Gruppe an...

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Paffi1 (5. August 2009)

... unwissend, ob ich nach einigen Wochen Radabstinenz noch einen Berg hoch komme , melde ich mich auch mal an ...

Paffi LT


----------



## Mousy (5. August 2009)

Hi,

möchte mich auch (für die zweite Gruppe) anmelden. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## vest (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich würd mich auch gern noch (für die 2. Gruppe) anmelden.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Waldi76 (5. August 2009)

Hallo Ich möchte auch gerne mit. ( Bei Gruppe 2 hat man leider vergessen zu zählen.)

Ich freu mich auf Sonntag.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (5. August 2009)

Waldi müsste die Nr.8 in Gruppe 2 sein.......


----------



## Darkwing (6. August 2009)

Hiermit melde ich mich und mein 2-Rad jetzt gegen 22 Uhr für den 9. als 9. in Gruppe 2 an. 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ruderbock (6. August 2009)

komme auch


----------



## matthias2003 (6. August 2009)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Hiermit melde ich mich und mein 2-Rad jetzt gegen 22 Uhr für den 9. als 9. in Gruppe 2 an.
> 
> Grüße
> Matthias



Womit wir dann 3 sind, 2 mit und einer ohne das 2. "t", also 2 Vollwertige und ein ...
Das kann ja heiter werden, ...


----------



## fherling (7. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

falls noch Platz ist, würde ich mich gerne als neuer Beinhart Sympathisant
eurer Tour anschließen. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. August 2009)

Fein, fein. Dann sind wir jetzt komplett!! 

Leider fängt das Wetter schon wieder an etwas rumzuzicken , aber hoffen wir mal das beste!!!!

Tut mir den Gefallen und schaut morgen früh nochmal ins Forum rein, für den Fall, daß sich die Vorhersage noch verschlechtert und es hier im Taunus morgens schon schütten sollte!!! 

Bis morgen!!!! 

Marion


----------



## hallotv (8. August 2009)

Hi, das klingt wieder mal prima, habe es nur spät gelesen.
Thomas (Marburg) kommt auch!


----------



## vest (8. August 2009)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Fein, fein. Dann sind wir jetzt komplett!!
> 
> Leider fängt das Wetter schon wieder an etwas rumzuzicken , aber hoffen wir mal das beste!!!!
> 
> ...





Bei den Temperaturen wäre doch Regen eher ein Segen...


----------



## mathias (8. August 2009)

Hi zwei Plätze werden frei 

Vielleicht wollen ja die Elme 

Gruß und viel Spass 
Mathias


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. August 2009)

Für Uwe und eventuelle weitere Interessenten: ja, wir starten 9:40Uhr am Kreishausparkplatz in Hofheim.....10:30Uhr dann Rote Mühle, Bad Soden....

Bis Morgen!!!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. August 2009)

Dann werd ich morsche mal früh aufstehen und nach Hofheim radeln


----------



## matthias2003 (8. August 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Dann werd ich morsche mal früh aufstehen und nach Hofheim radeln



Hi Uwe,
ich lass Dich mal alleine radeln und fahre mit dem Auto nach Hofheim!

bis morgen


----------



## TH64 (9. August 2009)

Vielen Dank Marion,
war eine super Tour mit netten Leuten!!!

Ein paar sind Bilder sind im Album.


----------



## Luzie (9. August 2009)

Danke Marion, 

für die vielen schönen Trails, das tolle Tempo und das Wetter hast du auch ganz gut mit Petrus abgesprochen 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder


----------



## Mr.Cube (10. August 2009)

Hi Marion,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour 

Viele Grüße
Armin


----------



## Darkwing (10. August 2009)

Vielen Dank auch an Arachne,

war eine super-schöne Tour, geradezu ideal für Hardtails. 

Einzige Verbesserungsvorschläge für nächstes Mal:

1. Woscht aufm Feldi .
2. Weniger Platten.
3. Die 15 Min Regen einfach ersatzlos streichen. 


Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2009)

verglichen mit 2. ist 3. leicht zu realisieren... 

Mit euch hat es mir trotz des Megafederwegs Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Mousy (10. August 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch nochmal bei den beiden Guides bedanken.
War eine schöne Tour.



Arachne schrieb:


> Mit euch hat es mir trotz des Megafederwegs Spaß gemacht!



Das sieht man 





Und Pannen gab es doch fast keine. 

Trailanfang




Trailende












Synchronflicken




Flicken vor Pupblikum




Gruppenfoto ohne Guide




Gruppenfoto mit Guide (wenn man nicht alles selbermacht )




Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Hasehern (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mir hat die gestrige Runde durch den Hochtaunus sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Besten Dank an Marion und Gerd für den abwechslungsreichen Weg, die beharrliche Planung, sowie das ungefederte Vorausfahren.
Danke auch an Hartmut für die Fotodokumentation. Habe eben Tränen gelacht.

Gewittrige Grüße


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (10. August 2009)

Wie sieht's aus mit den Wegsperrungen?

Grüße von Christina


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön  an unseren Guide, der todesmutig mit seinem Highendbike den Weg für uns frei geschlagen hat 

Wenn man sich Hartmuts Bilder ansieht, könnte man meinen, wir hätten einen Selbstschrauberkurs mit Schwerpunkt Reifenpannen gebucht


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2009)

Mousy schrieb:


> ...
> Das sieht man
> ...



...zum Glück kann man Lächeln manchmal schwer vom Zähne zusammen beißen unterscheiden...  



Hasehern schrieb:


> ...
> Danke auch an Hartmut für die Fotodokumentation. Habe eben Tränen gelacht.
> ...



Ging mir genauso! 



Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit den Wegsperrungen?
> 
> Grüße von Christina



PN


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. August 2009)

Schee wars im Hochtaunus mit schönen Trials abseits der Turirouten: ein Lob an den Superguide " Gerd "


----------



## Tweety (11. August 2009)

Besser spät als nie:

War wirklich 'ne super Tour! Danke dafür, wir freuen uns auf das nächste Mal.

Liebe Grüße
Jochen und Birgit


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. August 2009)

Bißchen männerlastig, die Gruppe 2... .....?!

....und auch wenn die Gruppe 1 nicht so viel Platten hatte, Spaß hatten wir trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb ). 






Bis zum nächsten Mal  

Marion

P.S. Birgit hat auf dem Weißen-Balken-Weg ihre wunderschöne Duschhaube verloren.....wer sie finden sollte, bitte hier melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

